# IUI and being overweight



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Can any one tell me if there is a limit of how overweight you can be for IUI as my bmi is 41 16 1/2 stone  and I am losing weight lost 1 1/2 stone so far, I see my IUI doctor next week and really worried he will say come back when you have lost more weight.  Any advice or information would be grateful.  Thank you.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

When we started IUI I weighed about 16 stone.  I was never told I had to lose weight before we could start, but then we were paying for treatment privately as IUI is not on the NHS in our area. I don't know if there are restrictions on the NHS.
Congratulations on losing 1 1/2 stone already.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you for replying, I have read some websites and they say there is no restrictions, but I have decided to go swimming 3 times a week so least they can see I am making an effort, I was on Xenical but they made me ill.  It wouldn't be so bad if I eat all the wrong food but I don't, least I'll get fit.  Thank you.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

skippy,
Firstly i would like to say   on losing some of your weight you will do it hun.
Secondly i am also trying to lose weight but mine is not cause of iui i have just finished 3 cycles of iui treatments in sept 06 and now i am waiting on the list again for my last 3 goes on iui cause with the nhs in derby we get 6 tries before we can move onto ivf, Thats what i am trying to lose it for i know its not yet cause i am still doing iui cycles but the nurse said that my bmi is 34 and it should 30.
It will be a year on the 26th nov since i stopped   so i think some of that is to do with my weight gain but also clomid can make you put weight on to so i have heard anyway.
Take care i think your doing a great job hun keep me posted nicky xx here is a   i hope that makes you feel alittle better.


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you for a lovely reply.  You really cheered me up.  Thank you.


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Skippy
I am in the same boat as you, we saw the IUI doc 3 weeks ago after being referred by my gyno.  
I was 16 stone 4 (BMI 35) when I first went to the gyno and he said I had to lose some weight in case we needed treatment, this was the push I needed and I lost over 2 stone so am now 13 stone 13 and BMI 30. The gyno was so pleased with me and really made me feel proud. 

You have done so well and the doc will see that.

It took me 6 months to lose the weight at 1lb a week (I go to weightwatchers) but everything  is so slow on the NHS anyway you can keep dieting while you are waiting. It takes 3 months for this and 3 months for that, before I knew it another year had passed and you can lose a few more pounds between every appointment.  
As long as you are making an effort I think they will be pleased with you- they can't expect you to lose stones and stones in a few weeks as that would be more unhealthy than being overweight in the first place. 
You are doing really well losing weight at such a stressful time and I know how hard it can be.  
I just keep thinking baby or chips! baby or chocolate cake! and it works most of the time! (but we all need a blow out occasionally). My problem is portion size - I love fruit and veg but I also want to eat loads of bread and potatoes and take-aways. 
My weight wasn't mentioned at the IUI appointment, they just weighed me and never said anything about it so BMI 30 must be acceptable. 
IUI doc then found some more tests to do that my gyno hadn't done (internal ultrasound and rubella blood test) so I have to go back in 3 months anyway. 
In my case all my tests were clear and our problem is male factor which is borderline IUI /IVF so the doc will make the decision about which to try based on DH's detailed SA which he is having on 11th Dec. 
We are eligible for NHS treatment but the waiting list for both NHS IUI and IVF is 3 years and I am 33 next month so we are paying for IUI drugs (at £220 a go) or it's £3000 for IVF if we can't have IUI.  It all depends on if DH has 8 million left after sperm washing. 

Anyway, you have done so well so far, keep it up, the swimming is a brilliant idea. I find it hard to get motivated for exercise. 
I would also recommend weightwatchers or another slimming club as it keeps you focused. I got obsessed for a few weeks but then it just becomes part of life and its more healthy eating than dieting really.  I also drink tons of water as I have a water retention problem. 
I don't think the doc will tell you to come back later because of your weight, just be positive and make sure they know how much you have lost so far and that you intend to lose more by the time treatment starts.  Make them a promise and stick to it. 
I was told if we pay for the drugs for IUI the waiting list is 3-6 months anyway, its even longer if you go NHS completely, and you could lose another stone or even more healthily in that time. 
I'm in a plateau at the moment but the thought of going for treatment and being told to come back in 3 months makes me stick to the diet. 

Love and best wishes
Karen 
x


----------

